# Painting textured ceiling



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

Done it many, many times. You are going to lose some popcorn no matter what, however you can reduce it down to almost nothing with the proper roller cover, paint and technique.

Get a roller cover that is designed to do pop corn ceilings. It is really fat and made of foam and has little cuts all over it.

Use paint that will cover with one application, because the secret is to roll only over a spot once. 

Technique is as said minimize rolling over a spot more than once, you want to just roll over without going back and forth, back and forth.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Dec 12, 2003)

Another good technique to use is I spray it down with Zinsser's GARDZ. Protect everything in the room, carpet, furniture, etc. with plastic or dropcloths. Tape and mask off the walls at least 3' down from the ceiling. Also wear a hat and eye protection. Use a garden pump-type sprayer. Pump it up to full pressure and evenly spray the whole ceiling. After it dries about 4 hours or so, you can paint it no problem and it will only lose a tiny bit of popcorn.


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

The only way to paint textured or popcorn style ceilings if not using a sprayer is to roll in one direction and if needed a second coat then roll the ceiling in the other direction or cross direction. No matter how you do it just remember to only roll in one direction for each coat your going to apply. Use a nappy roller or similiar preference. 

How much of the paint you will lose on a popcorn ceiling will be determined by how you apply the paint and how it was oringinally installed. If the popcorn was installed mixed with water then good luck. If it was originally mixed with paint then it will be much more durable and will be a little easier to work with.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

hello just wanna let you guys know we use clingcoat an oil based flat paint and never a problem. never again will it fall unless there is water damage first,


----------



## meiersenterprises (Jun 17, 2005)

Great information here - Thanks guys!!!


----------

